# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  The islamic problem?

## Flagg

So the title might be controversal, but do any of you believe that there is a problem now, or is it just media hyperbole. 

Some of you may have been aware of this:

http://edition.cnn.com/2012/03/21/wo...ing/index.html

Things have been bad in France. First this guy shot dead three soldiers out of uniform, then he killed three jewish kids and a headmaster at a Jewish school. 

The guy is now dead, after a two day siege with police, but not before declaring that he was a member of Al Queda and that they deserved to die. 

This is beginning to make me wonder what is to be done about this. The more I think about it, the more im beginning to think it is a bad idea for Iran to have nuclear capabilities. Look at history, look at what our ancestors were like, the extreme end of christianity. If back during the crusades, those guys had access to nuclear weapons, none of us would be here. It just seems unlike then, a lot of Islam has simply not got with the times and are simply carrying on that it's fine to subjugate women, make being born gay a crime punishable by death, and blashpemy in general, being threatened with violence.

I've always been outspoken about religion, and i'm now beginning to wonder if Islam is indeed going to become a problem, the more it grows in society every where. 

A part of me wonders that the "Islamic problem" will dissapear once oil is gone and no one will give a shit anymore, but as can be seen by this latest thing in France, some of these extremists are so brainwashed that they believe they are carrying out the word of God. It's not like this guy had come over from somewhere in the Middle East, he was a french citizen, born and raised, just that his heritage is Islamic. 

Only last month was a huge child sex ring uncovered in Britain, a group of men from Pakistan that had been kidnapping young teenage girls, drugging them and then prostituting them out. 

I know evil comes in all shapes and forms, just that it seems with Islam, it encourages the very worst in people, but justifys it that it's "God's way". 

How the Hell can you deal with insanity like that?

----------


## zaggahamma

> So the title might be controversal, but do any of you believe that there is a problem now, or is it just media hyperbole. 
> 
> Some of you may have been aware of this:
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2012/03/21/wo...ing/index.html
> 
> Things have been bad in France. First this guy shot dead three soldiers out of uniform, then he killed three jewish kids and a headmaster at a Jewish school. 
> 
> The guy is now dead, after a two day siege with police, but not before declaring that he was a member of Al Queda and that they deserved to die. 
> ...


jackpot

----------


## D7M

You wonder if it's going to "become" a problem? 

It's already a problem!

----------


## gixxerboy1

i agree religion is the issue. I think islam gets more publisity because anytime someone islamic does soemthing they point it out. Think about the soldier that jsut killed 16 muslims. If it was the title of every report. Christian soldier kills kids and women think how things would look.
I def dont think iran should have the bomb but i dont think it will be used like everyone says. Every bomb can be traced. So if they gave a small one to terroist and they set it off. Everyone would know it came from Iran. And they would be gone in a second. They arent that stupid.

----------


## spywizard

the difference is he's not screaming "God told me to kill these people"

The muslim does.. 

brainwashing begins at a very young age, and in our youths, if we are lucky we outgrow what we are conditioned to believe, evaluate the evidence and make decissions for ourselves.. 

If we are lucky..

----------


## gixxerboy1

> the difference is he's not screaming "God told me to kill these people"


You are correct. Those are alot fewer of Christians that do that.

Honestly we should just cut those countries off. We dont allow our citizens to goto Cuba but they can go to the middle east. Pull all of our troops, embassies and citizens out of that area and let them do what they wish in there own land

----------


## jasc

> Honestly we should just cut those countries off. We dont allow our citizens to goto Cuba but they can go to the middle east. Pull all of our troops, embassies and citizens out of that area and let them do what they wish in there own land


This ^^^

We should have never gone over there in the first place, but it's too late for that now.

We need to cut our losses n get out. They don't want us there, most of us don't even want us there. If they wanna kill themselves over holy land n religion, so be it. We have a whole nation here goin to shit while we try to play World Police.

----------


## AD

it might be a bit hasty to say that religion is the problem. most times, its the people who are mad, and preach an extreme version of a peaceful religion. and there will always be some gullible followers who think they are doing the will of god by killing innocent civilians or bystanders, when actually its just the will of a few mad but clever men.

----------


## JP-MAN

this religion is the problem....

read the book ":muslim mafia"

----------


## MR-FQ320

Is this a witch hunt or what ? I mean Cmon you guys, you're listening to the media too much....

----------


## zaggahamma

> Is this a witch hunt or what ? I mean Cmon you guys, you're listening to the media too much....


so ok for achmadenadoodoo to have a nuke?

----------


## east coast 13

im a french national and my origin is ALGERIA same as the guy who get killed in france,i think you need to put the religion apart because islam does not say go kill peopel,and about the french guy why they didnt catch him alive he was inside an empty building they are so many ways to catch him alive but they shot him in the head .and to be honest i think its all politics,the elections in france are in 4weeks....now go back to SPYWIZARD "God told me to kill these people" pls stop making this stupid word i know the majority of american peopel hate muslims because what heppend in 9/11 i think u peopel u should start to make the diference between a TERORIST AND A MUSLIM .

----------


## east coast 13

and another think when the american go out from this muslim countries the problem will go away.

----------


## Times Roman

I knew zero muslims in afghanistan that understood what critical thinking was.

it's an awareness issue.

it's an indoctrination issue.

and it's an IQ issue. average afghan IQ is about 85.

Afghanis have a strong tendency to believe everything that is spoon fed to them by their cleric

----------


## zaggahamma

> and another think when the american go out from this muslim countries the problem will go away.


read what TR just stated in post #14

----------


## wmaousley

> I knew zero muslims in afghanistan that understood what critical thinking was.
> 
> it's an awareness issue.
> 
> it's an indoctrination issue.
> 
> and it's an IQ issue. average afghan IQ is about 85.
> *
> Afghanis have a strong tendency to believe everything that is spoon fed to them by their cleric*


This is not just for Afghans, Hell in Most 3rd world countries this goes on, whether it be a Emam, Preist, Rabbi etc; For example where I live the cultural divide is evident so much that it can be drwan by a 2nd grader. I can drive 15 minutes south down the road and see what your talking about, and 2 minutes North and see the opposite. 

This has everything to do with how someone is raised, and how they are taught to believe. Not Islam...........

----------


## wmaousley

> and another think when the american go out from this muslim countries the problem will go away.


What about American Muslims???????????? Your comparing a country to a religion in your comment, rewrite your statement again to reflect your views.

----------


## east coast 13

> What about American Muslims???????????? Your comparing a country to a religion in your comment, rewrite your statement again to reflect your views.


Sorry I meant American army .

----------


## east coast 13

> This has everything to do with how someone is raised, and how they are taught to believe. Not Islam...........


exactly .

----------


## lovbyts

> im a french national and my origin is ALGERIA same as the guy who get killed in france,i think you need to put the religion apart because islam does not say go kill peopel,and about the french guy why they didnt catch him alive he was inside an empty building they are so many ways to catch him alive but they shot him in the head .and to be honest i think its all politics,the elections in france are in 4weeks....now go back to SPYWIZARD "God told me to kill these people" pls stop making this stupid word i know the majority of american peopel hate muslims because what heppend in 9/11* i think u peopel u should start to make the diference between a TERORIST AND A MUSLIM* .




Agreed, not all Muslim are Terrorist
but,
All the Terrorist are Muslim

----------


## wmaousley

> Agreed, not all Muslim are Terrorist
> but,
> *All the Terrorist are Muslim*


No sir, almost 40% of all designated terrorists organizations identify as Christian, another 12% as Judaism and the rest identify as Muslim & Buddism.

Quick Reference http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._organizations

----------


## AD

> Agreed, not all Muslim are Terrorist
> but,
> All the Terrorist are Muslim


some are irish..

----------


## wmaousley

> Sorry I meant American army .


What about American Soldiers who identify as muslim. Their are many of them. I was one. And why should they leave? They are doing more good than harm. Imagine if the US Government left Afghanistan. Their would be a strict Islamic revolution and the Taliban would regain control.

WHy should christians leave "Islamic/Muslim Land"? Why dont Muslims leave "Christian Land"? Are you picking up what I am putting down my man?

----------


## Nooomoto

Muslims slaughter each other all the time in the name of Islam. Muslims kill more Muslims than anyone else! Wma is right, as soon as we leave Afghanistan the Taliban will come out of hiding and regain control in a heartbeat. Then again, according to people who don't get shot at on a daily basis, the Taliban is no longer our enemy. The Muslim world has shown us time and time again they want nothing more than to maintain the stone-age world they live in...so **** 'em.

----------


## wmaousley

> Muslims slaughter each other all the time in the name of Islam. Muslims kill more Muslims than anyone else! Wma is right, as soon as we leave Afghanistan the Taliban will come out of hiding and regain control in a heartbeat. Then again, according to people who don't get shot at on a daily basis, the Taliban is no longer our enemy. *The Muslim world has shown us time and time again they want nothing more than to maintain the stone-age world they live in...so **** 'em*.


You might want to be a bit more specific about the "Muslim World" your talking about. Not all Islamic countries live like the Afghans and Pakistani's.

----------


## paulzane

IN ISLAMIC TEACHING, THE END ALWAYS JUSTIFIES THE MEANS: Islamists have no respect for the rules, laws or values of the non-Islamic world, to them only the rules of the Islamic world are legitimate. In their mind, when they destroy the non-Islamic world then the rules will change to Islamic rules, laws and values. 

ISLAMISTS CONSIDER TREATIES WITH NON-MUSLIMS AS NON-BINDING. When in non-Muslim countries they will pretend a social behavior as a cover up to their true intentions of domination over the non Muslim world. 

TIP: When it comes to Islamists, ALWAYS LOOK AT WHAT THEY DO, NEVER WHAT THEY SAY: Lying, treachery and deceit are the Islamists' tactic of choice in their jihad of conquest of the non-Muslim world. This tactic (AL-TAQIYYA, or religious deception, pretending to be friends of the Non-Muslims in order to strengthen themselves against them) is a commonly practiced by Islamists. DECEPTION IS THE KEY TACTIC EMPLOYED BY ISLAMISTS.

----------


## paulzane

Islam's Latest Contributions to Peace
"Mohammed is God's apostle. Those who follow him are ruthless
to the unbelievers but merciful to one another" Quran 48:29

2012.03.27 (Mogadishu, Somalia) - A father and son are dismantled by an al-Shabaab rocket attack on a refugee camp. 
2012.03.25 (Maiduguri, Nigeria) - Boko Haram gunmen pick off three men standing in front of their house. 
2012.03.25 (Narathiwat, Thailand) - Muslim terrorists shoot a 53-year-old man four times as he is riding his motorcycle. 
2012.03.24 (Kandahar, Afghanistan) - Taliban bombers send nine souls to Allah. 
2012.03.24 (Karachi, Pakistan) - A man and his son are sprayed with bullets in a targeted sectarian attack. 
2012.03.23 (Kolay, Pakistan) - A Taliban suicide bomber takes out a dozen rivals at a mosque. 

Just a few of their recent "peaceful" contributions to the world!!

----------


## paulzane

18,683 ..... The amount of Islamic terrorist attacks since 9/11

----------


## paulzane

And just to show how the UK government kow-tows to the fcukers:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...nder-home.html

----------


## AndrewD54

Lets say we go in and kick the crap out of Iran and stop that nation from ever getting nukes... so what? with current Islamic immigration rates and current European fertility rates mixed with widespread liberal indoctrination and miscegenation Europe is set to become the newest outpost of Islam. What will you do when the enemy outnumbers you in your own homeland? When THEY have the numbers to decide national policy? When THEY vote for the man who holds the launch codes? The future is looking awful grim people.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lets say we go in and kick the crap out of Iran and stop that nation from ever getting nukes... so what? with current Islamic immigration rates and current European fertility rates mixed with widespread liberal indoctrination and miscegenation Europe is set to become the newest outpost of Islam. What will you do when the enemy outnumbers you in your own homeland? When THEY have the numbers to decide national policy? When THEY vote for the man who holds the launch codes? The future is looking awful grim people.


good point

----------


## Nooomoto

> You might want to be a bit more specific about the "Muslim World" your talking about. Not all Islamic countries live like the Afghans and Pakistani's.


No, they don't all live in caves and dig holes in the ground for water..but they all follow barbaric laws and support the decimation of all religions that aren't Islam. Some (UAE, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, etc) get passes because they enjoy the fruits of working with the Western world as opposed to trying to kill it, in addition to not exporting their extremism.

----------


## Flagg

Let's be fair guys, you only have to look at the UAE to see that "the muslim world" aren't maintaning a 5 century AD mentality and is one of the most affluent regions of the world, it's what the rest of the muslim world should be striving for. 

But you have to wonder, has US and UK presence in the Middle East region simply thrown oil on what is now an inferno? Pretty sure there are more terrorist cells in Iraq today than there ever was under the rule of Saddam Hussien.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> *But you have to wonder, has US and UK presence in the Middle East region simply thrown oil on what is now an inferno? Pretty sure there are more terrorist cells in Iraq today than there ever was under the rule of Saddam Hussien.*


Totally agree, they ARE defending their countries and expressing their feeling in the most terrible way, BUT its only the muslim extremists that are doing the bombings and what not, whoever heard of a Christian extremist ? What were the IRA doing in the 80's ? what about the spanish guys(is it the Ultras?) they grabbed some headlines too ya know.

I'm playing devils advocate here a little, recently I have gotten to know a Muslim and he's a OK chap, we've laughed together and had some deep discussions on religion and life etc

Dont believe media hype, I'll give you an example, we were at break in the mess room flicking through the daily newspaper and a strory regarding 2012 Olympics and 200 terrorist bombers attending, plotting to cause disaster and havoc etc etc. He said 2how does that make you feel?, "scared" I replied, "me too" he said, the extremists views are not the views of the faith, I am sure of that

----------


## Nooomoto

> Totally agree, they ARE defending their countries and expressing their feeling in the most terrible way, BUT its only the muslim extremists that are doing the bombings and what not, whoever heard of a Christian extremist ? What were the IRA doing in the 80's ? what about the spanish guys(is it the Ultras?) they grabbed some headlines too ya know.
> 
> I'm playing devils advocate here a little, recently I have gotten to know a Muslim and he's a OK chap, we've laughed together and had some deep discussions on religion and life etc
> 
> Dont believe media hype, I'll give you an example, we were at break in the mess room flicking through the daily newspaper and a strory regarding 2012 Olympics and 200 terrorist bombers attending, plotting to cause disaster and havoc etc etc. He said 2how does that make you feel?, "scared" I replied, "me too" he said, the extremists views are not the views of the faith, I am sure of that


Of course there are plenty of Muslims that aren't into terrorism...they just never say or do anything about the ones that are. If some of these nations would deal with their problems internally, we wouldn't have to do it for them.

Example: I saw the outrage about the mistaken burning of the garbage that included a bunch of defaced Qurans...where was the outrage about defacing them in the first place? I saw the outrage over the soldier flipping out and killing a bunch of Afghani families as they slept during the night...where was the outrage about retards and children having explosives placed on them to be detonated in terrorist acts, or being used a human shields?

----------


## paulzane

> Totally agree, they ARE defending their countries and expressing their feeling in the most terrible way, BUT its only the muslim extremists that are doing the bombings and what not, whoever heard of a Christian extremist ? What were the IRA doing in the 80's ? what about the spanish guys(is it the Ultras?) they grabbed some headlines too ya know.
> 
> I'm playing devils advocate here a little, recently I have gotten to know a Muslim and he's a OK chap, we've laughed together and had some deep discussions on religion and life etc
> 
> Dont believe media hype, I'll give you an example, we were at break in the mess room flicking through the daily newspaper and a strory regarding 2012 Olympics and 200 terrorist bombers attending, plotting to cause disaster and havoc etc etc. He said 2how does that make you feel?, "scared" I replied, "me too" he said, the extremists views are not the views of the faith, I am sure of that


See #26

----------


## wmaousley

> IN ISLAMIC TEACHING, THE END ALWAYS JUSTIFIES THE MEANS: Islamists have no respect for the rules, laws or values of the non-Islamic world, to them only the rules of the Islamic world are legitimate. In their mind, when they destroy the non-Islamic world then the rules will change to Islamic rules, laws and values. 
> 
> ISLAMISTS CONSIDER TREATIES WITH NON-MUSLIMS AS NON-BINDING. When in non-Muslim countries they will pretend a social behavior as a cover up to their true intentions of domination over the non Muslim world. 
> 
> TIP: When it comes to Islamists, ALWAYS LOOK AT WHAT THEY DO, NEVER WHAT THEY SAY: Lying, treachery and deceit are the Islamists' tactic of choice in their jihad of conquest of the non-Muslim world. This tactic (AL-TAQIYYA, or religious deception, pretending to be friends of the Non-Muslims in order to strengthen themselves against them) is a commonly practiced by Islamists. DECEPTION IS THE KEY TACTIC EMPLOYED BY ISLAMISTS.


I like the fact that you distinguished between Islamists and Muslims, I agree with the above.

----------


## wmaousley

> *Of course there are plenty of Muslims that aren't into terrorism...they just never say or do anything about the ones that are.* If some of these nations would deal with their problems internally, we wouldn't have to do it for them.
> 
> Example: I saw the outrage about the mistaken burning of the garbage that included a bunch of defaced Qurans...where was the outrage about defacing them in the first place? I saw the outrage over the soldier flipping out and killing a bunch of Afghani families as they slept during the night...where was the outrage about retards and children having explosives placed on them to be detonated in terrorist acts, or being used a human shields?



DO you see the people in Malibu go down to South Central LA (Watts) and stop the gangs?

DO you see the people of West Palm Beach Florida or Ft Lauderdale go to Liberty city to stop the gangs their? I dont fvcking think so.

----------


## Nooomoto

> DO you see the people in Malibu go down to South Central LA (Watts) and stop the gangs?
> 
> DO you see the people of West Palm Beach Florida or Ft Lauderdale go to Liberty city to stop the gangs their? I dont fvcking think so.


I can't speak for California, I can speak for South Florida though. The gangs in Liberty City rarely venture outside of Liberty City, they know if they do, they will run into problems with the law. This has happened many times throughout history in America, gangs get to big and start expanding, FBI steps in and shuts them down. The ones that last are the ones that keep to themselves. Gangs have profit as the main motivator, they don't do things that aren't good for business. Heading into other neighborhoods and causing problems isn't good for the drug dealing business they've built on their home turf as it attracts police attention.

Comparing gangs to terrorists isn't valid. Terrorists have idealogical motivation, gangs the vast majority of the time have profit as a motive and won't do things that will inhibit their ability to make a profit. The radical Muslim terrorist will do whatever it takes to export the idea that all infidels shall be wiped from the face of the Earth.

My original point was Muslims are very quick to point out the difference between them and radical Islamists. However, they refuse to take the necessary steps to outcast these groups and people from their normal society, rather they permit these terrorists to live amongst them in their neighborhoods and villages. Afghanistan has had the almost undivided attention of the most powerful military force in the world for a decade, yet in many parts of the country the Taliban is still thriving because the people of Afghanistan refuse to take a stand against the tyranny they were freed from. I think it's safe to say that after this long, these people don't mind living amongst terrorists, knowing all well the consequences of doing so...so **** it, let them.

----------


## Flagg

I dont buy into the Media propaganda machine either and I try and be the devils advocate when I can, but there is no smoke without fire. 

Only recently was a planned massed suicide bombing stopped by UK forces. And do you know who was going to do it? Members of the Afghanistan Army that WE are training up to keep the Taliban out once we're gone. 

The reality is, some people like their old shit too much. Places like Afghanistan is always going to be a lost cause. Has been hundreds of years.

----------


## MR-FQ320

This thread is BS  :Bsflag: 

you know the literal translation of islam is 'peace'.

----------


## lovbyts

> IN ISLAMIC TEACHING, THE END ALWAYS JUSTIFIES THE MEANS: Islamists have no respect for the rules, laws or values of the non-Islamic world, to them only the rules of the Islamic world are legitimate. In their mind, when they destroy the non-Islamic world then the rules will change to Islamic rules, laws and values. 
> 
> ISLAMISTS CONSIDER TREATIES WITH NON-MUSLIMS AS NON-BINDING. When in non-Muslim countries they will pretend a social behavior as a cover up to their true intentions of domination over the non Muslim world. 
> 
> TIP: When it comes to Islamists, ALWAYS LOOK AT WHAT THEY DO, NEVER WHAT THEY SAY: Lying, treachery and deceit are the Islamists' tactic of choice in their jihad of conquest of the non-Muslim world. This tactic (AL-TAQIYYA, or religious deception, pretending to be friends of the Non-Muslims in order to strengthen themselves against them) is a commonly practiced by Islamists. DECEPTION IS THE KEY TACTIC EMPLOYED BY ISLAMISTS.




Thanks for saying what most people are afraid to say due to it not being Political correct.

----------


## KAEW44

> *Let's be fair guys, you only have to look at the UAE to see that "the muslim world" aren't maintaning a 5 century AD mentality and is one of the most affluent regions of the world, it's what the rest of the muslim world should be striving for.* 
> But you have to wonder, has US and UK presence in the Middle East region simply thrown oil on what is now an inferno? Pretty sure there are more terrorist cells in Iraq today than there ever was under the rule of Saddam Hussien.


UAE is the prime example of fake prosperity and modernism, you are correct to say its not 5th century AD mentality, because its more like 5th century BC mentality!!! Dont be fooled by the high towers and malls man, these architectural marvels are all designed by foreign first world engineers/architects, and built by third world slaves from nepal/india who never get paid and get treated like animals at best, the construction of the UAE is the only modern proof that the pyramids could have been built by slave labour, because the UAE demonstrated that they can use tens of thousands of man labours from poor countries for FREE! and then send them home and say try to sue us from over there. Human rights dont exist at all there, Bars are open in clubs and hotels, yet if you get stopped driving with a slight hint of alcohol (even if you didnt violate a traffic law) you will get lashed like livestock, small drug posession will get you a death sentence making the american equivelent seem like a vacation. prostitution is everywhere in UAE and it is ALL human trafficking/sex slavery young girls kidnapped from war-torn iraq and poor villages in morrocco/ethiopia and former soviet states, all these girls have no rights, no choice, and they dont make a dime they get stacked like sardines in rooms to work themselves as sex slaves for life or until suicide and the royal families of UAE profit off them with zero running costs. 

Lets not forget the recent incident when one of the royal family of dubai decided to film his wonderful feat of torturing some poor guy and machine-gunning his legs and then running over him with a car for everyone to see on the net, yet he never saw a minute in court and never got condemned by any first world country, and the victim was never heard of. 

UAE people have some material wealth, but do u think its really the wonderful life to have a car and live in a big house? when you have zero human rights, zero right to your citizenship which can be revoked any second if you dare ask for better treatment or critisize government? no right to fair trial, your property can be taken by government at any time for zero compensation if it stands in the way of a new project, religious oppression forced down your throat while u see foreigners being able to enjoy full freedoms if they come from the first world. 

The UAE is a prime example of the beautiful golden exterior, that covers the raw sewage which is the oppressive low IQ rule in addition to religious extremist dirty feaces covered foot that steps on the citizen there, add to that warty schlong that takes away all basic human rights and force-pushes them down your throat where they will be swallowed and never seen again.

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow that was some read

----------


## zabster151

the only ****ing problem is america sticking its nose were it does not belong.

first off Isrial is a bitch! "and i do not mean the isralie people i mean there government" Who crys to america for help and to attack others.

Iran is not trying to attack anyone first off. it would not benefit them at all economically and they are smart enough to know this and they do. they would much rather do business with every other country as they have been.

also iran has every right to make a nukler bomb just like EVERY OTHER COUNTRIES DOES AND ARE.
america is a greedy bitch and try's to take everything for themselves "Resources" and control everyone ele's recourses/government and we wonder why nothings working.

----------


## Ersh

Hmmmm.

----------


## spywizard

> the only ****ing problem is america sticking its nose were it does not belong.
> 
> first off Isrial is a bitch! "and i do not mean the isralie people i mean there government" Who crys to america for help and to attack others.
> 
> Iran is not trying to attack anyone first off. it would not benefit them at all economically and they are smart enough to know this and they do. they would much rather do business with every other country as they have been.
> 
> also iran has every right to make a nukler bomb just like EVERY OTHER COUNTRIES DOES AND ARE.
> america is a greedy bitch and try's to take everything for themselves "Resources" and control everyone ele's recourses/government and we wonder why nothings working.


really?? the resident of Iran says differently.

http://www.youtube.com/verify_contro...%3D_9zcElqetqk

----------


## Mickthemick

> some are irish..


One mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter
I am from Belfast Ireland
We were never terrorists only terrorized by the English and forced to defend ourselves

But the Muslim terrorists brought the fight to America who were forced to respond
But u can't stay in another persons country and tell them what to do 
It dosent work

----------


## Mickthemick

> some are irish..


One mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter
I am from Belfast Ireland
We were never terrorists only terrorized by the English and forced to defend ourselves

But the Muslim terrorists brought the fight to America who were forced to respond
But u can't stay in another persons country and tell them what to do 
It dosent work

----------


## wmaousley

> UAE is the prime example of fake prosperity and modernism, you are correct to say its not 5th century AD mentality, because its more like 5th century BC mentality!!! Dont be fooled by the high towers and malls man, these architectural marvels are all designed by foreign first world engineers/architects, and built by third world slaves from nepal/india who never get paid and get treated like animals at best, the construction of the UAE is the only modern proof that the pyramids could have been built by slave labour, because the UAE demonstrated that they can use tens of thousands of man labours from poor countries for FREE! and then send them home and say try to sue us from over there. Human rights dont exist at all there, Bars are open in clubs and hotels, yet if you get stopped driving with a slight hint of alcohol (even if you didnt violate a traffic law) you will get lashed like livestock, small drug posession will get you a death sentence making the american equivelent seem like a vacation. prostitution is everywhere in UAE and it is ALL human trafficking/sex slavery young girls kidnapped from war-torn iraq and poor villages in morrocco/ethiopia and former soviet states, all these girls have no rights, no choice, and they dont make a dime they get stacked like sardines in rooms to work themselves as sex slaves for life or until suicide and the royal families of UAE profit off them with zero running costs. 
> 
> Lets not forget the recent incident when one of the royal family of dubai decided to film his wonderful feat of torturing some poor guy and machine-gunning his legs and then running over him with a car for everyone to see on the net, yet he never saw a minute in court and never got condemned by any first world country, and the victim was never heard of. 
> 
> UAE people have some material wealth, but do u think its really the wonderful life to have a car and live in a big house? when you have zero human rights, zero right to your citizenship which can be revoked any second if you dare ask for better treatment or critisize government? no right to fair trial, your property can be taken by government at any time for zero compensation if it stands in the way of a new project, religious oppression forced down your throat while u see foreigners being able to enjoy full freedoms if they come from the first world. 
> 
> The UAE is a prime example of the beautiful golden exterior, that covers the raw sewage which is the oppressive low IQ rule in addition to religious extremist dirty feaces covered foot that steps on the citizen there, add to that warty schlong that takes away all basic human rights and force-pushes them down your throat where they will be swallowed and never seen again.


I dont know what to say my man. This has to be the worst write up about the UAE I have ever read. Yes their are a lack of Human Rights in the Middle East (lets not attack one country) to include all the GCC countries. The UAE has accomplished more in the field of International Human Rights than all the Middle East combined. The TCN's you speak of are brought from nothing and given a chance to earn something, to them its a dream; to people like me and you it seems like slavery. If the US didnt have something called "minimum wage" most would be working for peanuts like in other countries. So dont take that away from those poor TCN's who escape poverty and are given 3 meals a day, a warm bed to sleep in, money for there family and a chance to be something.

The man from Afghanistan you mentioned about being shot in the legs and run over isnt completely true. He was never shot but was ran over and a US attorney sued the individual who committed these acts in International court and won the Afghani millions of dollars in compensation. Also the said member of the ruling family was jailed for 30 days which is unheard of in teh Middle East.

Your property can be taken in the US for peanuts or bottom dollar if its in the way of a project also. My grandfathers house was bought by the federal government for half of what its worth so a major interstate could be built in Texas.

Yes I agree the UAE is very cosmetic and fake, but from all the Emirati and western people I know there, none have anything bad to say. I know Americans who had nothing and went to the UAE for work and are now millionaires who own there own companies.

My question to you: Have you ever lived or been to the UAE or any other Middle Eastern country?

----------


## zaggahamma

why was minimum wage in quotes

----------


## zabster151

that video is used time and time again to push the propaganda about iran. lol. funny how america can kill women and children all day and nobody cares. "Whos the real sicko?"

all that video of him saying death to iran is. iran getting sick of Israel trying to **** with them using US forces. 
i think he had every right to say death to israel. israel needs to mind there own ****ing business. also stop trying to get america to attack people for them.

----------


## 24tyrone

> This thread is BS 
> 
> you know the literal translation of islam is 'peace'.




BELIEVE DAT!!!

dont hear jerk offs talking and jews brainwashing everyone or controlling the world etc.

----------


## Simon1972

> BELIEVE DAT!!!
> 
> dont hear jerk offs talking and jews brainwashing everyone or controlling the world etc.


agreed, the whole islam thing started when the united nations decided to break palestine up so that a "religion" ( the jews) had a place to live, all be cause hitler decided to irradicate them.... so who suffers?? palestinians- they lose their land and they have been fighting ever since to get their land back ( see gaza strip) . So america backs the jews and the palestinians "muslims" resort to anything they can- bombs etc suicide missions...its progressed to where it is now , because of that.

----------


## wmaousley

> why was minimum wage in quotes


In the english language "Minimum Wage" is considered a literal title which can be in quotation marks. Most use it to express irony, hence the reason you asked the question.

Are you tracking?

----------


## KAEW44

> .
> 
> My question to you: Have you ever lived or been to the UAE or any other Middle Eastern country?



The answer is yes i have been to and lived in UAE/Qatar/Kuwait/Saudi/Bahrain, so pretty much all the GCC except Oman, Out of all the crap-holes mentioned Bahrain was probably the most free and had the best human rights...for sunni-muslims only, until last year when the peaceful protests were crushed we saw the real face of the bahrain regime and it showed its self as just like the others. As much as i would like to see things from your point of view, you are still looking at the shallow exterior man and you have to be honest about that, if the US and Europe had been morally competent from day one they would have never dealed with GCC countries in any way (economic/trade) unless these countries shaped up and became countries that respect their citizens, but money speaks louder than words so it is the west that allowed these countries to become what they are, we can sit here all day and say GCC citizens have a better standard of life (materialistic only) than most of the world, sure there are many countries that have no wealth + no rights which makes it much worse, but i remain solid to my point which is that the citizens of GCC countries are the most mentally/physically-oppressed in the world because they have to deal with two double-penetration rape by both the dictatorship monarchs and the extremism of religion, which applies to them but not to "westerners" . 

There are too many double standards which you would find unfair if you were from there:

Saudi Arabia: European steals - Deport them back to the first world, Citizen steals - Chop Chop

UAE: American raps about ho's and weed - Finance their entire tour and pay them extra for private royal birthdays, Citizen sais one cuss word on his own youtube rap channel - Jail + Lashes + Lifetime Internet use ban

Qatar: Artist dedicated to singing about kush (Kid Cudi) - Fully paid for album recording + music videos produced + publicity (this is happening as i type it) , Qatar Citizen sais weed is made illegal so the local monopoly can raise sales prices on public radio - Citizenship revoked, beat up to near death in prison/ thrown in middle zone between saudi and Qatar to roam the desert with no citizenship/money/anything.

Bahrain: US troop shoots bahraini citizen dead at a bar in summer of 2007 - gets verbal warning, same bahraini citizen who is now dead - family was charged with a fine after the death because their son was "publicly intoxicated" .

Its up to you in the end, these arent "single case" senarios, i am sure if i asked my friends from all these countries to give examples then i would need a thousand page thread for it, all i'm saying is that the GCC is a disgrace to its people because given the wealth and potential, there was never an excuse to take so long to start implementing "reforms" and giving more "rights" , the situation there is just plain sad, and the reason people didnt protest like other arab nations was NOT because citizens of GCC are rich and happy, infact most citizens there are in serious debt and financial misery because of the increased cost of living, the reason they didnt protest was because like bahrain the monarchs have a full out green light from the west to machine-gun down anyone that speaks out. 

Also look at the recent UAE scandal with blackwater mercenaries a good 15,000 or so hired by the UAE royals just last year man, you think these guys were hired to "maintain the peace"???? these foreign mercs were hired to gun down like livestock Emirates citizens if they dare and open their mouth and ask for better rights. 

All these cases are facts. And you know what i was one of those guys who went and made my money there in those countries yes i admit it, but i'm not that low of a sell-out that i will start praising royal families and saying "god bless them they love their people" just because i made a fast tax-free buck there, the human rights situation in that entire region needs a reality check, and i didnt even go into the child-kidnapping/prostitution rings run by the royal families there lets not even go there.

----------


## zaggahamma

> In the english language "Minimum Wage" is considered a literal title which can be in quotation marks. Most use it to express irony, hence the reason you asked the question.
> 
> Are you tracking?


honestly never saw it in quotes bro

----------


## bass

> and another think when the American go out from this muslim countries the problem will go away.


dude, have you ever thought of what got us in there to begin with?! get a clue! and yes islam teachings does say to cut the head of the enemy (non believes).

----------


## zaggahamma

> dude, have you ever thought of what got us in there to begin with?! get a clue! and yes islam teachings does say to cut the head of the enemy (non believes).


nice to see the guns in the war threads

----------


## bass

LOL! you know i was born in middle east and lived there for about 17 years, and i know whats like to be a minority! thank God i been here 35 years and will never go back if my life depended on it. unless i can get cheap steroids then that a different issue!  :Wink:  nahhhhh............... fvck it!

----------


## zaggahamma

lmfao
known u for a year and just found out you grew up riding camels...wtf
t fn cool bro

----------


## bass

LOL! believe it or not i think i saw a camel only once in my life when i was there. the funny thing is i seen more camels here in San Diego zoo!

----------


## wmaousley

> The answer is yes i have been to and lived in UAE/Qatar/Kuwait/Saudi/Bahrain, so pretty much all the GCC except Oman, Out of all the crap-holes mentioned Bahrain was probably the most free and had the best human rights...for sunni-muslims only, until last year when the peaceful protests were crushed we saw the real face of the bahrain regime and it showed its self as just like the others. As much as i would like to see things from your point of view, you are still looking at the shallow exterior man and you have to be honest about that, if the US and Europe had been morally competent from day one they would have never dealed with GCC countries in any way (economic/trade) unless these countries shaped up and became countries that respect their citizens, but money speaks louder than words so it is the west that allowed these countries to become what they are, we can sit here all day and say GCC citizens have a better standard of life (materialistic only) than most of the world, sure there are many countries that have no wealth + no rights which makes it much worse, but i remain solid to my point which is that the citizens of GCC countries are the most mentally/physically-oppressed in the world because they have to deal with two double-penetration rape by both the dictatorship monarchs and the extremism of religion, which applies to them but not to "westerners" . 
> 
> There are too many double standards which you would find unfair if you were from there:
> 
> Saudi Arabia: European steals - Deport them back to the first world, Citizen steals - Chop Chop
> 
> UAE: American raps about ho's and weed - Finance their entire tour and pay them extra for private royal birthdays, Citizen sais one cuss word on his own youtube rap channel - Jail + Lashes + Lifetime Internet use ban
> 
> Qatar: Artist dedicated to singing about kush (Kid Cudi) - Fully paid for album recording + music videos produced + publicity (this is happening as i type it) , Qatar Citizen sais weed is made illegal so the local monopoly can raise sales prices on public radio - Citizenship revoked, beat up to near death in prison/ thrown in middle zone between saudi and Qatar to roam the desert with no citizenship/money/anything.
> ...


I can no longer entertain your posts as your making accusations about GCC Royal Families. I enjoy my time here and do follow the rules of this land as I am a guest.

Just a foot note*****What you mention above are isolated incidents and I couldnt find anything on any of them accept that the UAE contracted a few thousand XE security guards to boost internal defense.

----------


## Philly82

> BELIEVE DAT!!!
> 
> dont hear jerk offs talking and jews brainwashing everyone or controlling the world etc.


Yeah blame the Jews for creating the one stable, democratic, free market economy with religious freedom for Christians, Muslims and Jews in the Middle East. I'm not religious, but if I had to pick somewher to live in the back waters that is the middle East it wouldn't be Iran, Syria, Suadi Arabia, afghanistan etc. it would be little old Israel. Nice beaches, nice women, nice scenery.

Do you muslim supporters ever look at how countries like China and Russia treat Muslims? Not very well I can assure you. Now look at countries like Canada and the USA which at least tolerate your bovine, bed sheet wearing, insipid slave women in their country in big numbers and look at what your culture contributes to those countries? Nothing. Yet you persist in thinking there is something predatory and insidious about our military presence in your nations. Guess what we're only trying to give you a little taste of freedom that Imams don't want you to have. Chill out and let it happen...change is inevitable. Learn from history.

Just like it's inevitable that China will surpass the USA economically in the years to come. What do you think the USA is going to do? Bomb China? No. They just have to accept it and move one with their life.

----------


## KAEW44

........

----------


## JD250

> agreed, the whole islam thing started when the united nations decided to break palestine up so that a "religion" ( the jews) had a place to live, all be cause hitler decided to irradicate them.... so who suffers?? palestinians- they lose their land and they have been fighting ever since to get their land back ( see gaza strip) . So america backs the jews and the palestinians "muslims" resort to anything they can- bombs etc suicide missions...its progressed to where it is now , because of that.


This is one of the most fvcked up and inaccurate things I have ever read, did you get one of those fake internet degrees in history? WOW!!

----------


## bass

> This is one of the most fvcked up and inaccurate things I have ever read, did you get one of those fake internet degrees in history? WOW!!


lmao! yup, the world if all fvcked up because of the Jews, that little tiny speck of a country on the face of the planet is screwing with our minds! lets see, 8 million people that includes elderly, women and children is controlling 6 billion others... yup that makes sense!

----------


## Flagg

> Yeah blame the Jews for creating the one stable, democratic, free market economy with religious freedom for Christians, Muslims and Jews in the Middle East. I'm not religious, but if I had to pick somewher to live in the back waters that is the middle East it wouldn't be Iran, Syria, Suadi Arabia, afghanistan etc. it would be little old Israel. Nice beaches, nice women, nice scenery.
> 
> Do you muslim supporters ever look at how countries like China and Russia treat Muslims? Not very well I can assure you. Now look at countries like Canada and the USA which at least tolerate your bovine, bed sheet wearing, insipid slave women in their country in big numbers and look at what your culture contributes to those countries? Nothing. Yet you persist in thinking there is something predatory and insidious about our military presence in your nations. Guess what we're only trying to give you a little taste of freedom that Imams don't want you to have. Chill out and let it happen...change is inevitable. Learn from history.
> 
> Just like it's inevitable that China will surpass the USA economically in the years to come. What do you think the USA is going to do? Bomb China? No. They just have to accept it and move one with their life.


Russia and China treat their own people appallingly, let alone muslims. Im sure most of you have seen the video of the 3 year old chinese girl that was run over repeatedly in that market area with everyone turning a blind eye as if she was road kill. Or the video of armed guards in riot gear in Russian prisons stripping and beating prisoners with batons.

There is immense cruelty in all corners of the world, and yes, there may appear to be less in the Western world, but I believe that's because Corporate greed/crime rules the roost. 

No im not some Western boo boy or a muslim sympathiser, I think most of 21st civilisation is deeply flawed, but I do wonder if the mentality of "some muslims" need to move on and evolve. I would say the same about paranoid America and Israel. And it'd be nice for the UK to grow some balls and stop greasing ourselves up everytime the Americans make a demand of us. The irony though is that America is every much Israels bitch as we (the UK) are Americas bitch.

About the UAE, it's of course obvious that the reason for their wealth is that they sit on a ton of oil, like Norway. However they have access to very little drinking water and require absolutely tons of energy to convert saline water to drinking water. 

I do wonder about the state of the world AFTER the oil runs out. No one will care about the muslim threat then. 

Yeah, China and India will "replace" the West as Super Powers, but it will only be a short lived victory.

----------


## Philly82

> Russia and China treat their own people appallingly, let alone muslims. Im sure most of you have seen the video of the 3 year old chinese girl that was run over repeatedly in that market area with everyone turning a blind eye as if she was road kill. Or the video of armed guards in riot gear in Russian prisons stripping and beating prisoners with batons.
> 
> There is immense cruelty in all corners of the world, and yes, there may appear to be less in the Western world, but I believe that's because Corporate greed/crime rules the roost. 
> 
> No im not some Western boo boy or a muslim sympathiser, I think most of 21st civilisation is deeply flawed, but I do wonder if the mentality of "some muslims" need to move on and evolve. I would say the same about paranoid America and Israel. And it'd be nice for the UK to grow some balls and stop greasing ourselves up everytime the Americans make a demand of us. The irony though is that America is every much Israels bitch as we (the UK) are Americas bitch.
> 
> About the UAE, it's of course obvious that the reason for their wealth is that they sit on a ton of oil, like Norway. However they have access to very little drinking water and require absolutely tons of energy to convert saline water to drinking water. 
> 
> I do wonder about the state of the world AFTER the oil runs out. No one will care about the muslim threat then. 
> ...


Yeah, you make some valid points there. There are a lot of bad actions from all the nations mentioned in this thread . I mean I am no Jew, I have Death before Dishonor tatooed across my chest with a jailhouse tatoo gun. But I get a little sickened by the poor me arab nations that literally surround israel on all sides and talk shit about the mistreatment of palestinians but wont allow them to immgrate into their own vast countries. Yeah a lot of legitmate sympathy there :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Where is their arab solidarity...All the seem to do is worry about the great Satan. And I do believe invading Iraq was a mistake. But America only invades when its oil interests are threated. Hence why Syria and UAE will never be invaded as long as the oil keeps flowing. Iran is a legitimate target for an invasion, but why bother. The country already has its own history of revolution and it will happen again. 

Just saying the Israeli conspiracy theories were played out even before they started. America backs up Israel for historical reasons and they are a reliable political ally in the middle east and a trading partner. The same goes for the UK backing American military plays. The same reason the nations of the common wealth back each other up. This is politics. What can you do

----------

